# Bowls



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been turning bowls for GCWA's "Empty Bowl" project. I challenged the board to see if the Raffle Queen and her court could turn more than the board on this. So, that is 7 men (board members) and 3 women ( one does not turn but her husband does) So far this is what I have done.....:work:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is some awesome work Mrs. Linda!!!!!!! I really like the bowls with the bark inclusion!!!!!

This was my first and last attempt at something besides a duck call.. I still have flashbacks... LOL
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=202795&highlight=pecan


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice collection


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow - you've been busy. Great job.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is great work Miss Linda!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice gal,hip hip hooray

dick


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

excellent!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I did beat the board members. It's sad when a 70 year old woman can whip a board of all suppose to be Woodturners. And I won easily.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

They had no chance. My Mom is 77 and can beat me in golf any day of the week!
You go!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------

